# Fehler beim installieren von app-admin/sudo-1.7.2_p7

## cITs

Tag auch,

ich hab hier ein kleines Problem was ich nicht selbständig gebacken bekomme. Ich hab grade mit Gentoo angefangen und vor 2 Tagen mein System nach den Quickinstall-Tutorial aufgesetzt. Ich hab mein System geupdated und anschließend Gnome installiert bzw es versucht. Folgende Fehlermeldung kam beim installieren:

build.log

```
 [32;01m*[0m CPV:  app-admin/sudo-1.7.2_p7

 [32;01m*[0m REPO: gentoo

 [32;01m*[0m USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux pam userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking sudo-1.7.2p7.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/sudo-1.7.2_p7/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying sudo-skeychallengeargs.diff ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Blacklisting common variables (env_delete)...

 [32;01m*[0m    PERLIO_DEBUG ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m    FPATH ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m    NULLCMD ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m    READNULLCMD ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m    GLOBIGNORE ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m    PYTHONHOME ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m    PYTHONPATH ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m    PYTHONINSPECT ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m    RUBYLIB ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m    RUBYOPT ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m    ZDOTDIR ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m ...done.

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/sudo-1.7.2_p7/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/sudo-1.7.2_p7/work/sudo-1.7.2p7 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Setting secure_path...

 [32;01m*[0m    Found ROOTPATH...

 [32;01m*[0m    Duplicate entry /opt/bin removed...

 [32;01m*[0m ...done.

 * econf: updating sudo-1.7.2p7/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating sudo-1.7.2p7/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-secure-path=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/opt/bin --with-editor=/usr/libexec/gentoo-editor --with-env-editor --without-insults --without-all-insults --with-pam --without-skey --without-ldap_conf_file --without-ldap

configure: Configuring Sudo version 1.7.2p7

checking whether to lecture users the first time they run sudo... yes

checking whether sudo should log via syslog or to a file by default... syslog

checking which syslog facility sudo should log with... local2

checking at which syslog priority to log commands... notice

checking at which syslog priority to log failures... alert

checking how long a line in the log file should be... 80

checking whether sudo should ignore '.' or '' in $PATH... no

checking whether to send mail when a user is not in sudoers... yes

checking whether to send mail when user listed but not for this host... no

checking whether to send mail when a user tries a disallowed command... no

checking who should get the mail that sudo sends... root

checking for bad password prompt... Password:

checking for bad password message... Sorry, try again.

checking whether to expect fully qualified hosts in sudoers... no

checking for umask programs should be run with... 0022

checking for default user to run commands as... root

checking for editor that visudo should use... /usr/libexec/gentoo-editor

checking whether to obey EDITOR and VISUAL environment variables... yes

checking number of tries a user gets to enter their password... 3

checking time in minutes after which sudo will ask for a password again... 5

checking time in minutes after the password prompt will time out... 5

checking whether to use per-tty ticket files... no

checking whether to include insults... no

checking whether to override the user's path... /bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/opt/bin

checking whether to get ip addresses from the network interfaces... yes

checking whether stow should be used... no

checking whether to use an askpass helper... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking whether to do user authentication by default... yes

checking whether to disable running the mailer as root... no

checking whether to disable shadow password support... no

checking whether root should be allowed to use sudo... yes

checking whether to log the hostname in the log file... no

checking whether to invoke a shell if sudo is given no arguments... no

checking whether to set $HOME to target user in shell mode... no

checking whether to disable 'command not found' messages... no

checking whether to enable environment debugging... no

checking for egrep... egrep

checking for library containing strerror... none required

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... rmdir: failed to remove `conftest': Directory not empty

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for shl_load... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for shl_load in -ldld... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for dlopen... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for dlopen in -lsvld... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for dld_link in -ldld... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

configure: creating libtool

checking path to sudo_noexec.so... ${exec_prefix}/libexec/sudo_noexec.so

checking for uname... uname

checking for tr... tr

checking for nroff... nroff

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc needs -traditional... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for working volatile... yes

checking for bison... bison -y

checking for flex... /usr/bin/flex

checking for mv... /bin/mv

checking for bourne shell... /bin/sh

checking for sendmail... /usr/sbin/sendmail

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for dirent.h that defines DIR... yes

checking for library containing opendir... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking malloc.h usability... yes

checking malloc.h presence... yes

checking for malloc.h... yes

checking paths.h usability... yes

checking paths.h presence... yes

checking for paths.h... yes

checking utime.h usability... yes

checking utime.h presence... yes

checking for utime.h... yes

checking netgroup.h usability... no

checking netgroup.h presence... no

checking for netgroup.h... no

checking sys/sockio.h usability... no

checking sys/sockio.h presence... no

checking for sys/sockio.h... no

checking sys/bsdtypes.h usability... no

checking sys/bsdtypes.h presence... no

checking for sys/bsdtypes.h... no

checking sys/select.h usability... yes

checking sys/select.h presence... yes

checking for sys/select.h... yes

checking POSIX termios... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking termio.h usability... yes

checking termio.h presence... yes

checking for termio.h... yes

checking for mode_t... yes

checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

yes

checking for __signed char... yes

checking for sig_atomic_t... yes

checking for sigaction_t... no

checking for struct timespec... yes

checking for struct in6_addr... yes

checking for size_t... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

yes

checking for ssize_t... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

yes

checking for dev_t... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

yes

checking for ino_t... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

yes

checking max length of uid_t... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

10

checking for long long... yes

checking for long and long long equivalence... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for sa_len field in struct sockaddr... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking type of array argument to getgroups... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

int

checking for size_t... yes

checking for getgroups... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for getgroups in -lbsd... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for strchr... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for strrchr... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for memchr... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for memcpy... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for memset... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for sysconf... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for tzset... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for strftime... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for setrlimit... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for initgroups... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for getgroups... (cached) no

checking for fstat... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for gettimeofday... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for setlocale... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for getaddrinfo... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for setsid... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for setenv... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for setrlimit64... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for unsetenv... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking whether putenv has a const argument... no

checking for setresuid... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for setreuid... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for seteuid... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for getifaddrs... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for getcwd... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for glob... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for lockf... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for flock... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for waitpid... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for wait3... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for innetgr... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for _innetgr... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for utimes... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for futime... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for working fnmatch with FNM_CASEFOLD... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for isblank... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for memrchr... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for strerror... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for strcasecmp... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for sigaction... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for strlcpy... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for strlcat... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for closefrom... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking whether F_CLOSEM is declared... no

checking for mkstemp... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for random... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for lrand48... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for snprintf... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for vsnprintf... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for asprintf... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for vasprintf... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for struct stat.st_mtim... yes

checking for struct stat.st_mtim.st__tim... no

checking for two-parameter timespecsub... no

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

checking for socket... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for socket in -lsocket... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for socket in -linet... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

configure: WARNING: unable to find socket() trying -lsocket -lnsl

checking for socket in -lsocket... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for inet_addr... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for __inet_addr... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for inet_addr in -lnsl... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for inet_addr in -linet... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

configure: WARNING: unable to find inet_addr() trying -lsocket -lnsl

checking for inet_addr in -lsocket... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for syslog... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for syslog in -lsocket... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for syslog in -lnsl... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for syslog in -linet... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for getprogname... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for __progname... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking for main in -ldl... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

checking security/pam_appl.h usability... yes

checking security/pam_appl.h presence... yes

checking for security/pam_appl.h... yes

checking whether to use PAM session support... yes

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

checking for dgettext in -lintl... rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

no

rm: cannot remove `conftest': Is a directory

./configure: line 21967: test: =: unary operator expected

checking for log file location... /var/log/sudo.log

checking for timestamp file location... /var/run/sudo

configure: using the following authentication methods: pam

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating sudo.man

config.status: creating visudo.man

config.status: creating sudoers.man

config.status: creating sudoers.ldap.man

config.status: creating sudo_usage.h

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: creating pathnames.h

configure: You will need to customize sample.pam and install it as /etc/pam.d/sudo

make -j2 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I.  -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_PATH_SUDOERS=\"/etc/sudoers\" -DSUDOERS_UID=0 -DSUDOERS_GID=0 -DSUDOERS_MODE=0440  ./gram.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I.  -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_PATH_SUDOERS=\"/etc/sudoers\" -DSUDOERS_UID=0 -DSUDOERS_GID=0 -DSUDOERS_MODE=0440  ./alias.c

In file included from ./sudo.h:28,

                 from ./alias.c:45:

./compat.h:203: error: conflicting types for 'sigset_t'

/usr/include/sys/select.h:38: note: previous declaration of 'sigset_t' was here

make: *** [alias.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from ./sudo.h:28,

                 from gram.y:54:

./compat.h:203: error: conflicting types for 'sigset_t'

/usr/include/sys/select.h:38: note: previous declaration of 'sigset_t' was here

make: *** [gram.o] Error 1

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: app-admin/sudo-1.7.2_p7 failed:

 [31;01m*[0m   (no error message)

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 2788:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake || die

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-admin/sudo-1.7.2_p7',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-admin/sudo-1.7.2_p7'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/sudo-1.7.2_p7/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/sudo-1.7.2_p7/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/sudo-1.7.2_p7/work/sudo-1.7.2p7'

```

make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_DIR="1G"

CLEAN_DELAY="2"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard synaptics evdev"

LINGUAS="de en en_GB en_US"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="dlj-1.1"

USE="32bit lame mp3 mp4 ogg vorbis flac mad quicktime ac3 dts a52 aac cdda wavpack \

x264 theora xvid matroska gstreamer win32codecs ffmpeg encode jpeg gif jpeg2k xpm \

png tiff wmf exif svga svg dvd dvdr css bzip2 rar unrar gzip p7zip cairo gnome X \

xorg xorg-server gdm aqua qt3 qt3support qt4 wifi networkmanager ipv6 debug usb \

dbus nptl hal udev acpi alsa opengl samba pcmcia policykit python sun-jdk mysql \

odbc java java6 mmx see see2 ssl truetype mozilla firefox kerberos xml openoffice \

thunderbird wireshark youtube gpg gdu extras device-mapper sqlite consolekit gtk "
```

Im Kernel hab ich auch ein paar configs vorgenommen, falls diese configs relevant sind kann ich sie gerne Posten.

Ich habe eine IBM ThinkPad T42 Pentium M Centrino 2Ghz, 1GB Ram, 80GB HDD und eine ATI Radeon 7500 Mobility

Würd mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann

mfg cITs

----------

## cITs

rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/* und in der make.conf ccache abschalten hat das Problem gelöst.

----------

